# Can I use an Eclipse in the Barebow class for NFAA?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

barebow is no sights. doesnt matter what the riser/limb/stabilizer or arrow setup you have. no sights is no sights. and that's what barebow is...no sights.


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

I was concerned about the Eclipse being a tec type riser with the big brace which may not be eligible for some type of competition, but I guess it doesn't apply to this one.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

NFAA "barebow" is a class that allows compounds as well, just so you are warned.

Traditional is where almost all unsighted recurves go. But there you can't have any external stabalization and you also can't stringwalk.

-Grant


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks grantmac, I think Traditional is what I want to compete in. I wasn't sure if modern ILF riser/limbs are eligible.




grantmac said:


> NFAA "barebow" is a class that allows compounds as well, just so you are warned.
> 
> Traditional is where almost all unsighted recurves go. But there you can't have any external stabalization and you also can't stringwalk.
> 
> -Grant


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I think you might be thinking of FIFTA where barebow recurve must fit throught a certin size ring & tec risers wount go


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

As far as I know you should be fine with a Tec riser in trad. I know I've seen a Gamemaster2 shot in trad and its got a Tec bar.
Best bet is to just show-up if you've already got the riser. 
Fair warning though: they don't balance very well bare and you aren't allowed any screw-in weights.

-Grant


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

from the nfaa site

B. Barebow

Archers shooting Barebow style will use bow, arrows, strings and accessories free from any sights, marks or blemishes that may be used as a sighting aid.

An adjustable arrow plate may be used provided it does not extend more that 1/4" above the arrow.

The use of stabilizers shall be permitted. The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the body.

One consistent nocking point only is permitted and may be held by one or two nock locators, which shall be snap on type, shrink tubing, thread or dental floss, tied or served on the serving. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than one half inch (1/2") above or below the arrow nock when at full draw.

Only one adjustable draw check and level mounted on the bow, neither of which may extend above the arrow and a mechanical type arrow rest and cushion plunger are permitted.

Only gloves, tabs, or fingers shall be permitted, except in the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.

All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching, with allowance for wear and tear. Powder on the arrow points shall be permitted as a visual aid.

The ends or edges of laminated pieces appearing on the inside of the upper limb shall be considered a sighting mechanism.

No device of any type, including arrow rest, that may be used for sighting, may be used or attached to the archer's equipment.

The pylon (string clearance bar) will be allowed in this style if it is not located in the sight window.

Any part of the arrow rest extending more than 1/4 inch above the arrow is deemed illegal in the Barebow style.



H. Traditional:


This style of shooting is for those who wish to compete with the Recurve or Longbow.

No device of any kind, including arrow rest, that can be used for sighting will be used or attached to the archer's equipment.

There shall be no device, mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow rest, arrow plate or plunger button.

No part of the rest or arrow plate may extend more than 1/4 inch above the arrow.

No clickers, drawchecks or levels will be allowed. No laminations, marks or blemishes on the face of the bow
or in the sight window will be legal.

The string may be of any color but must have a single color center serving. One single nocking point is permitted. One or two nock locators may be used. Brush buttons and string silencers, properly placed, may be used. Any other marks or string attachments will be illegal.

One anchor point only is permitted.

The archer shall touch the arrow when nocked and drawing the arrow with the index finger against the nock. Finger position may not be changed during competition. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.

Gloves, tabs or fingers shall be the only legal releases. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.

All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.

No stabilizer or counter balance may be used.

No written memorandum will be allowed.

Bow slings are permissible.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

this is ok for trad NFAA


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

2413gary said:


> this is ok for trad NFAA


Cool, that's what I'm using minus the quiver.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

beerbudget said:


> Cool, that's what I'm using minus the quiver.


I'm pretty sure it was the quiver he is talking about. It acts as a weight and stabalizer, and its also perfectly trad legal.
There has been some grumbling locally about the forward mounted quivers due to some very creative use of arrow cresting. Basically impossible to prove however.

-Grant


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Just my two cents... as a TFAA field governor(Texas), if I was asked, the bow pictured above would be legal if the quiver was removed. With the quiver on the bow...I would call it a stabilizer or counter-weight if you prefer and thusly would disallow it.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

No cresting on my arrows and you can't see them in the sight window. if somebody had something in the sight window I would be Screaming my head off. yes it does work like a stabilizer. but more so like adding weight to the riser. would I like a stabilizer holy cow my bow shoots better with one. I use one for hunting just not in competition


grantmac said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the quiver he is talking about. It acts as a weight and stabalizer, and its also perfectly trad legal.
> There has been some grumbling locally about the forward mounted quivers due to some very creative use of arrow cresting. Basically impossible to prove however.
> 
> -Grant


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Good thing about the recurve is you can use it in Traditional, barebow and bowhunter. Only difference is the "stuff" you are allowed to be on the bow.


----------

